# UK HPC registration - headache for allied health prof



## anticuti (May 24, 2010)

HI guys. I'm an occupational therapist, Australian citizen, trained and worked in Sydney for a few years. This year I finally got my acts together and applied for the youth mobility visa to go to work in UK and travel Europe. I have Reed as agency to help me to work in UK, they will find OT jobs.

I've been told the HPC (a MUSt registration for all health related professionals to work in UK) would take the longest out of all the paperwork I have to do. It usually takes *4 months* (Reed told me. Few years ago it was 6-10 months, which i think is absurd). I wanted to arrive UK for summer this year, so I put in my HPC application in early March, thinking end of July I should get it. But early May it got rejected, due to an outdated (just 1 month) character reference. I've been told when I re-submit, i have to queue up again (which i think is another absurdness). So I submitted it late May, thinking I should get it in Sept. I called them in July, checking if they've got it, cos they never sent me any acknowledgment letter (3rd absurdness), they said they got it early June, and should wait approx 18 weeks. But late Aug they sent me a letter, saying "your application is being processed by the next sector, please allow approximate further 8-12 weeks. 
I was speechless, after waiting 14 weeks into the 18 weeks, I have to wait another 8-12 weeks?

I got the visa with no problem. I thought I was going to go in July so I set the 'estimated arrival date to UK' to 20th July 2010, and its valid til 20-7-2012. 

I'm just wondering, has anyone dealt with HPC since late 2009 or this year, how long did you have to wait? Is there anyway to speed it up?

Their 4th absurdness is I\the applicant can't call to check the progress. And Reed told me, I can't lose my temper to HPC, cos otherwise they will make it slower for me. But i'f i'm nice to them, they MIGHT do it quicker. 

I planned to go there in summer, but it looks like i'll be lucky to get there before Christmas!


----------



## reshmi (Oct 7, 2010)

*hi even i find it ridiculous even the visas dont take this time to process.*



anticuti said:


> HI guys. I'm an occupational therapist, Australian citizen, trained and worked in Sydney for a few years. This year I finally got my acts together and applied for the youth mobility visa to go to work in UK and travel Europe. I have Reed as agency to help me to work in UK, they will find OT jobs.
> 
> I've been told the HPC (a MUSt registration for all health related professionals to work in UK) would take the longest out of all the paperwork I have to do. It usually takes *4 months* (Reed told me. Few years ago it was 6-10 months, which i think is absurd). I wanted to arrive UK for summer this year, so I put in my HPC application in early March, thinking end of July I should get it. But early May it got rejected, due to an outdated (just 1 month) character reference. I've been told when I re-submit, i have to queue up again (which i think is another absurdness). So I submitted it late May, thinking I should get it in Sept. I called them in July, checking if they've got it, cos they never sent me any acknowledgment letter (3rd absurdness), they said they got it early June, and should wait approx 18 weeks. But late Aug they sent me a letter, saying "your application is being processed by the next sector, please allow approximate further 8-12 weeks.
> I was speechless, after waiting 14 weeks into the 18 weeks, I have to wait another 8-12 weeks?
> ...


hi i can understand wht u r feeling beco even i am going through the same process whn i sendmy aplication they called after 8 weeks saying that they want one more document ,y they need so much of time to acknowledge an application thst something i dont understand 
its a completly absurd system .cant belive they function this way

nowi think all my referenceswill be outdated by the time they consider it hFFFFFFFFF


----------



## anticuti (May 24, 2010)

OK Finally I got it! They posted to me on 26th Oct, I'm yet to receive it in the mail.


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

anticuti said:


> OK Finally I got it! They posted to me on 26th Oct, I'm yet to receive it in the mail.


there is a huge shortage of ot's in uk, you would have been better of going direct to a hospital for a job, their hr department would have a good motivation to get you in their hospital. They are experienced at getting people from other countries, try asking baot for advice.


----------



## cpac74 (Feb 23, 2009)

I can completely understand your frustration with the HPC. I have worked in the UK for a year now and am still coming to grips the ill-placed power and position that the HPC holds. It is an independant body the regulates the industry BUT only exists because we (allied health) exist. Using our considerable fees I should add. Yet I always get the feeling that they are doing ME a favour by allowing me their turf. It seems a bit "arse -about" to me.


----------

